# Buying a property in Hong Kong



## SherryYoung (Mar 31, 2009)

As a British subject currently working in the Middle East, I would like to invest in a property in Hong Kong. Which banks can I approach for a 70/30% mortgage?
I would be grateful for any assistance at your earliest please.
Many thanks
Sherry Young


----------



## davidcallanan (Mar 31, 2009)

SherryYoung said:


> As a British subject currently working in the Middle East, I would like to invest in a property in Hong Kong. Which banks can I approach for a 70/30% mortgage?
> I would be grateful for any assistance at your earliest please.
> Many thanks
> Sherry Young


HSBC is probably your best bet


----------

